# Is It Smart To Loan Out A Grower's License?



## Cannibal (Sep 19, 2007)

Is it smart to loan out a growers license? I heard it was cool as long as no rules are broken. I trust only myself when it comes to cultivation & always have. Now that we're able to obtain a "Growers License" I'm hearing that people loan or trade their license for a small part of the crop. Not too sure if it's really a good thing to do. Can you refer me to someone who can advise me of this around CA.
Thanks
-Cannibal


----------



## Lacy (Sep 20, 2007)

*I am applying for my license to grow but I wouldn't lent it to anyone. If there are any problems, you will not only lose your license but might never be able to qualify for one again. Tell your friends to get their own. *
*You asked.  *


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Sep 27, 2007)

My buddy, dosnt grow but he smokes, and he has his med card, he's gonna get some sorta document stating i can grow for him, or some shit.

I figured, if i ever get caught, at least ill have some sorta paper supposidly allowing me to grow...i mean it would help in court.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 27, 2007)

that depends on the court. You may not be allowed to present it as a defense. VV


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

calnorml has all the info you seek..California NORML

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CAREGIVERS:[/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] A "primary caregiver" is narrowly defined under Prop. 215 to be "the individual designated [by a legal patient] who has consistently assumed responsibility for the housing, health, or safety of that person." The law does not explicitly allow for multiple caregivers. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]While caregivers may serve more than one patient, a new provision in SB 420 has made it illegal for them to have more than one patient outside their own "city or county." While the constitutionality of this provision is debatable (not only does it seem to override Prop. 215, but the restriction to a single "city or county" is ambiguous) prospective caregivers should beware of trying to serve large geographical areas. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] In general, the courts have held that cannabis clubs cannot serve as legal "primary caregivers" for large numbers of patients. Some persons have claimed caregiver status while growing for multiple numbers of patients on the theory that they are providing for their patients' health or safety. This defense has been successful in court for caregivers growing for small numbers of patients. However, it was explicitly rejected by a state court of appeals in the _Peron_ decision, where the court held that Peron's San Francisco Cannabis Buyers' Club could not reasonably claim to function as a "primary caregiver" for its 8000 clients. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In general, medical cannabis providers who cater to walk-in clients should not hope to rely on the caregiver provision. Caregiver growers should limit themselves to a select membership list of local clients whom they personally know and who do not have other caregivers. Within these constraints, SB 420 allows caregivers to be compensated for the costs of their services, but does NOT specifically authorize distribution or cultivation for profit.[/FONT]


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn californians and your tofu and marijuana grow licenses


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Damn californians and your tofu and marijuana grow licenses



wtf is tofu?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 28, 2007)

Its californians version of meat made from tofu beans..Evrytime I been to cali finding meat is like a hunt for gold


----------



## tckfui (Sep 28, 2007)

thats where cannabalism started... hungry torists...


----------



## Taipan (Sep 29, 2007)

you should see ontario are pot laws are so loose, a judge even let a guy go on pot charges because he was convinced the marijuana laws were uncostitutional, because apparently we have "a policy" or something like that. and i dunno im real baked i love chocolate thai


----------



## medical.use (Sep 29, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with having a caregiver. Many people do because of various reason's. Some are to sick, dont know how, don't have space ect. The grow site has to be registered by the state which protects the grower. Its best to have a contract but the card holder usually gets 1 1/2 lbs per year or a couple of the plants at harvest.


----------



## Lacy (Sep 29, 2007)

In Ontario Canada, we can grow medicinal marijuana legally without ourselves having a doctors license. Just as long as the person you are growing for does. Its form D of 
"Health Canada." We can grow weed here and get paid for it.
GAWD!!!! I LOVE CANADA!!!! 


Taipan said:


> you should see ontario are pot laws are so loose, a judge even let a guy go on pot charges because he was convinced the marijuana laws were uncostitutional, because apparently we have "a policy" or something like that. and i dunno im real baked i love chocolate thai


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Sep 29, 2007)

I wanna be in canada...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2007)

canada is for canadians.


----------



## jesus3 (Sep 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> canada is for canadians.


and America is for Indians.native Americans.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 1, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> and America is for Indians.native Americans.


NICE!!!!!!!


canada is for indians too 

iloveyou


----------



## Taipan (Oct 1, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> NICE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> canada is for indians too
> ...


the policiticaly correct term is Aboriginal, same with how your not supposed to say eskimo anymore, its like,i dont even remember what it is. sorta like how you dont say the N word anymore now is african american, arent indian people from india anyways when the hell did they start calling native canadians indian like the hell, they are from two opposite sides of the world.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 1, 2007)

and MEHICO!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2007)

YouTube - Blame Canada! And Espana!


----------



## tckfui (Oct 1, 2007)

I have no idea what they were talking about in the begining... but it was funny... and did I ever tell you about the time I saw the lockness monsta!?
YouTube - Chef's Parents / Loch Ness Monster - Salder20


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2007)

"that succubus tried to steal my baby." hahahaa


----------



## tckfui (Oct 1, 2007)

haha... I rememeber that... and you were all like noo dont do it... good times... good times


----------



## GR8RGood (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow , imagine us Californian's trying to comply with our own state laws . I have been born and raised in this great state and couldn't even tell you one location near me that serves tofu . Furthermore , if President Obama is a Socialist ; then I'm Jesus Christ . Get your facts straight ! Untill then you are an ignorant racist


----------

